# Is this positive.. blood work showing negative



## highhopes19

Hi I had the coil fitted what would be 2 years ago this December. I was having the same feelings I had when I was pregnant with my daughters I decided to test thinking nothing would be there. 

I first tested at night and it came back BFN so I retested first wee of the morning and it came back with a faint second line. We were dead set that 2 kids was enough for
Us but after seeing that we both actually were really excited. 

Last night I was experiencing spotting, pain in my neck and mild cramping. I phoned 111 and when the doctor called me back he said he wanted me to attend a&e because of the symptoms and still having the coil in. 

They done a urine test came back negative and also blood test which he said come back negative. Being honest he looked at me like Id lost the plot but I showed him the photo of the test I took at home and he said he can see it but doesn’t know what to say and sent me home. 

We are both heartbroken and don’t know what to think surely the blood test can’t be wrong but the line is there at home it appeared really quickly!


----------



## red_head

I do find the cheap strips can come up with false positives/ strong evap lines sometimes. I would do a branded test in a couple of days, but if your blood test is negative it’s unlikely. I think it would have shown up at low levels even if the pregnancy had ended, so it’s likely it was just a faulty test. I’m sorry for all the confusion you’ve had x


----------



## robo123

Have you tested again? I have also had cheap strips that have shown positive when I wasn't pregnant xxx


----------



## highhopes19

Thankyou, I haven’t retested yet I was thinking of waiting a couple of days. But wait is killing me so may order a couple on amazon now so they’ll be here for
The morning. 

The second line came up pretty much straight away i was so shocked


----------



## blessedmomma

There is a study that was done accounting for the very first week of hcg levels during the early implantation period. They found that during their study urine hcg showed up between 2 days before and up to 6 days after it showed up in blood. 
"We observed that hCG
was detectable by immunoassay in maternal blood as early
as 9 days after the midcycle pituitary gonadotropin surge
associated with ovulation and that hCG was detectable in
urine from 2 days before or up to 6 days after the day of hCG
detection in serum." 

I was curious why all the websites I read always said it took several days after it showed in blood before it would show in urine although they never sited where that info came from. Apparently when it's actually studied, they are wrong. 

I'm not saying that this is exactly what's happening with you, because I have no idea what's going on. Just thought I'd show you what I came across when I looked up actual studies on the matter. Hope you are having a baby, and secretly hoping you prove the drs wrong lol. 

Here's the study 
https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(06)04521-3/fulltext


----------



## justonemore31

This happened to a girl in another group I was in. All her home tests were positives but at the docs the blood work showed negative. They even did an US when she was far enough along to be able to see something and there was a baby, healthy and great heartbeat. I would go back for more blood tests in a week. Tell your doc you wanna be retested. Maybe it isnt showing in your blood just yet. Although they say it shows in your blood before your urine, everyone's diff and weirder things have happened.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon <3


----------

